# About the Amish afghan again - JP



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

For those that saw the show "Breaking Amish" and the mother , Mary was crocheting a afghan.
I see on the Lacy Chevron that was on the cover it says Planned for one afghan and Scrap for the other. I see the Scrap one uses 5 contrasting colors and the Planned uses 4. So, I'm thinking the Scrape with 5 colors is the one like the Amish ( Mary) is doing? Does anyone know for sure?
It must be the same directions but just using 5 colors?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is some comments I got off the website:

I searched Google Images, and found one very close. Unfortunately, the URL won't copy. It had directed me to a page for "Project Linus", giving a "Granny Ripple" pattern. The picture of the afghan is in black and white, so imagination is needed. Try typing "Granny Ripple" into the Google Images search bar, and you should find the pattern.
Also, Leisure Arts #335, "Afghan Parade", has a "Lacy Chevron" pattern that is an even closer match. It can be seen on Ravelry. I hope this helps. That afghan was striking! I'd love to make one myself.

I goggled larkfoot pattern in images and I am not sure if this is closer to the pattern... If you look at the one that is done in red, pinks, and white...
I found a picture of the afghan on tlc's website and compared it to the Huckleberry friend post and I think it is the same pattern... I am going to try it in green and see what happens...

bernat's Mountain Mist afghan



Hope this might help - please let me know. I forgot to watch the show.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

If it is Mountain Mist I have the pattern copied and would be glad to share.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> Here is some comments I got off the website:
> 
> I searched Google Images, and found one very close. Unfortunately, the URL won't copy. It had directed me to a page for "Project Linus", giving a "Granny Ripple" pattern. The picture of the afghan is in black and white, so imagination is needed. Try typing "Granny Ripple" into the Google Images search bar, and you should find the pattern.
> Also, Leisure Arts #335, "Afghan Parade", has a "Lacy Chevron" pattern that is an even closer match. It can be seen on Ravelry. I hope this helps. That afghan was striking! I'd love to make one myself.
> ...


Thank you. I searched it all out too. I have the Granny Ripple one. I also started one in white , black and red with pink too. It doesn't look like the one on Amish. I think the Lacy Chevron is close to it. I will keep my eye's open. Maybe tomorrow I will try the Lacy Chevron and the one that says "Scrape" using 5 colors.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> If it is Mountain Mist I have the pattern copied and would be glad to share.


I have that one too and was wondering if it was that. Too bad we couldn't ask the Amish mom,  :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I checked the website and it didn't say anything about an afghan. If you find the right one please let me know. You have me curious. I love looking for hard to find items.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I went to their Facebook page and asked for the name. Hope to get a reply and I will let you know.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> I went to their Facebook page and asked for the name. Hope to get a reply and I will let you know.


Not sure if this is it or not.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

What is the name of this one the Lady Chevon (hope I spelled it right). I saw that this pattern is for sale for $4.99. If I get a message back on Facebook I will let you know.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> What is the name of this one the Lady Chevon (hope I spelled it right). I saw that this pattern is for sale for $4.99. If I get a message back on Facebook I will let you know.


It's Lacy Chevron and there is two afghans in it, ,, one called Scrape and the other Planned".


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Is this the right one?
Lacy Chevron
by Mary F. Strecker
Published in
Leisure Arts Website
[Printed: this source is a book, magazine, or pamphlet] Leisure Arts #335, Afghan Parade
[Printed: this source is a book, magazine, or pamphlet] Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Picture Only
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron
Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
In this booklet
*Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts.* 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2055845.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xafghan+parade&_nkw=afghan+parade&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Also available in *Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000*

Leisure Arts just put it into E-Book format $9.99 USD
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.html


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Scrap and Planned are shown here --


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Scrap and Planned are shown here --


I have this but I have some pages missing. I have for the Scrape one and the planned one. Not sure on the directions and if one of them is the Amish one. I have the cover picture and page 1 and 2.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I have for the Scrape one and the planned one. Not sure on the directions and if one of them is the Amish one.


Don't Know... Never Watched It. :lol:
I put up the picture in case someone knows.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Don't Know... Never Watched It. :lol:
> I put up the picture in case someone knows.


Here's the mother working on it and the blue one on the couch.
They are not clear enough.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Here's the mother working on it and the blue one on the couch.
> They are not clear enough.


The Blue one behind them looks like the "Planned" One.
The Planned one has longer color sections than the scrap one does.
The one she is working on appears it may be the scrap one (Hard to tell as not much is done yet).
(I have the book in front of me). :wink:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> The Blue one behind them looks like the "Planned" One.
> (I have the book in front of me). :wink:


I thought I could count the 5 colors in the Scrape one and the planned has only 4. I thought maybe the 5 colors made the peaks better. NO?? Planned could be royal blue, navy blue, med blue and light blue with white in it.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I thought I could count the 5 colors in the Scrape one and the planned has only 4. I thought maybe the 5 colors made the peaks better. NO?? Planned could be royal blue, navy blue, med blue and light blue with white in it.


Same peaks and valleys, the only difference between the two is the amount of rows for each color and in what sequence.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Same peaks and valleys, the only difference between the two is the amount of rows for each color.


Ok, I may give it a try tomorrow. I better see if I have the whole directions for the Planned one. Wish me luck. Thanks, galaxycraft.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Same peaks and valleys, the only difference between the two is the amount of rows for each color.


Ok, I may give it a try tomorrow. I better see if I have the whole directions for the Planned one. Wish me luck. Thanks, galaxycraft.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Ok, I may give it a try tomorrow. I better see if I have the whole directions for the Planned one. Wish me luck. Thanks, galaxycraft.


Knowing you and your sense of color balance/choice, I know it will be beautiful.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Knowing you and your sense of color balance, I know it will be beautiful.


Thanks galaxycraft, but I blunder at times.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Thank you. I searched it all out too. I have the Granny Ripple one. I also started one in white , black and red with pink too. It doesn't look like the one on Amish. I think the Lacy Chevron is close to it. I will keep my eye's open. Maybe tomorrow I will try the Lacy Chevron and the one that says "Scrape" using 5 colors.


I saw that afghan too! It is beautiful. I like the one she has on her couch that is dine up in various shades of blue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Not sure if this is it or not.


That's so pretty June, can't wait to see what you make, your afgans are always so beautiful
I thought the Amish & Mennonite people didn't allow their photos to be taken?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so pretty June, can't wait to see what you make, your afgans are always so beautiful
> I thought the Amish & Mennonite people didn't allow their photos to be taken?


Mary, the crocheter in the pic, has been shunned by her community. She can pretty much do what she wants now.
But she is still strong in her faith and one heck of a strong woman! She still lives the Amish life with her husband.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is the link for a Mountain Mist Afghan. Hope it is the right one as I don't watch the show.
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Ripple-Afghans/Mountain-Mist-Afghan-from-Bernat


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Not sure if this is it or not.


I don't know anything about it but this one is sure pretty. I hope you find it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so pretty June, can't wait to see what you make, your afgans are always so beautiful
> I thought the Amish & Mennonite people didn't allow their photos to be taken?


I agree that the afghans are absolutely beautiful. But I also thought that the Amish did not want their pictures, including video/TV programs displayed. I haven't watched any of the "Amish" programs except about 5 minutes of the 'Amish Mafia' which really creeped me out. Is it a matter of the Old Amish Order only not allowing it I wonder?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Mary, the crocheter in the pic, has been shunned by her community. She can pretty much do what she wants now.
> But she is still strong in her faith and one heck of a strong woman! She still lives the Amish life with her husband.


Sorry Patty, Your reply was posted while I was typing mine. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

I think this is the pattern:
www.crochetuncut.com
grandmas spiked my ripple blanket...free pattern


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Your afghan are always so pretty. This is interesting information of which I knew nothing about before. So thanks.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have forgotten about the show and was wanting to watch. Could someone please fill me in on time and channel. Thanks


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

sjosie said:


> I think this is the pattern:
> www.crochetuncut.com
> grandmas spiked my ripple blanket...free pattern


That certainly looks like it. Thanks!


----------



## DebbieRit (Mar 25, 2011)

I live with Amish neighbors and they do not use mirrors and no pictures taken. If you are fast enough to catch them off guard yes you can get pictures . But don't ask for a poise you won't get it. Unless like said in previous post they are shunned. Then they are in their own to do whatever. Amish people are amazing to me love their culture.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

barb1957 said:


> I have forgotten about the show and was wanting to watch. Could someone please fill me in on time and channel. Thanks


It is on Sunday nights on the TLC channel at 9:00.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks June going to record just in case it's nice out yet.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

barb1957 said:


> Thanks June going to record just in case it's nice out yet.


Just double check and see if it's on the same time in your area.


----------



## SharonDuv (Apr 25, 2014)

I tried to duplicate this afghan as well........it's beautiful. I used this pattern http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/contemporary-granny-ripple-throw and the following colors of red heart yarn, black, white, lt.blue, lt.periwinkle, blue, royal & soft navy. Total of 7 colors. I think the lacy chevron pattern may be closer to Mary's afghan but I was quite happy with the way mine turned out.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

SharonDuv said:


> I tried to duplicate this afghan as well........it's beautiful. I used this pattern http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/contemporary-granny-ripple-throw and the following colors of red heart yarn, black, white, lt.blue, lt.periwinkle, blue, royal & soft navy. Total of 7 colors. I think the lacy chevron pattern may be closer to Mary's afghan but I was quite happy with the way mine turned out.


SharonDuv, that is so pretty. Was the black your main color?


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful color selections. Hope we find the pattern.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

After all is said and done, please post a picture of your work ~ the pattern is beautiful


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Well now you all get to see Mary Schmucker and her living room with a,, the furniture covered in these afghans!! Watch Sunday night on "Return to Amish". It is on TLC--you can also see the first episode on TLC re-aired tonight at 9pm Eastern time.


----------



## SharonDuv (Apr 25, 2014)

Juneperk said:


> SharonDuv, that is so pretty. Was the black your main color?


I guess you could say it was as I edged around the afghan with black to finish it. I did two rows of each color. I started and ended with black.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

SharonDuv said:


> I guess you could say it was as I edged around the afghan with black to finish it. I did two rows of each color. I started and ended with black.


Ok, thanks, wasn't sure if you used Royal blue first.


----------



## SharonDuv (Apr 25, 2014)

Juneperk said:


> Ok, thanks, wasn't sure if you used Royal blue first.


I used the colors in the order that I listed them in my first post. I ended up buying a lot of yarn......sometimes I just didn't like a particular color of blue in the mix......I think I originally started out trying to put some delft blue in there and then decided to switch that out for the lt. periwinkle as I didn't like the look. It's all just personal preference though. Please post a photo if you make one!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

SharonDuv said:


> I used the colors in the order that I listed them in my first post. I ended up buying a lot of yarn......sometimes I just didn't like a particular color of blue in the mix......I think I originally started out trying to put some delft blue in there and then decided to switch that out for the lt. periwinkle as I didn't like the look. It's all just personal preference though. Please post a photo if you make one!


This is the one on Mary's couch on Breaking Amish.


----------



## SharonDuv (Apr 25, 2014)

Juneperk said:


> This is the one on Mary's couch on Breaking Amish.


Looks like maybe she only used 6 colors.....and I can tell the stitches are different from mine too. I'd do whatever makes you happy. I think it would be beautiful in that lacy chevron stitch.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

SharonDuv said:


> Looks like maybe she only used 6 colors.....and I can tell the stitches are different from mine too. I'd do whatever makes you happy. I think it would be beautiful in that lacy chevron stitch.


That's what I plan to do.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I see the Lacy says to chain 286. Could I chain 186 for it to come out right? Not good with figuring. 286 would be very wide.


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

Please let us know what pattern it is when you find out. going to have to pay a little more attention to Mary's knitting (Crocheting) from now on lol.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I see the Lacy says to chain 286. Could I chain 186 for it to come out right? Not good with figuring. 286 would be very wide.


It is only 49" wide. The stitches will be drawn inward with the peaks and valleys.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> It is only 49" wide. The stitches will be drawn inward with the peaks and valleys.


Oh yes, I forgot about that. I must of been asleep at the wheel. Thanks again galaxycraft.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about that. I must of been asleep at the wheel. Thanks again galaxycraft.


That's okay. Need a caffeine boost? :wink: 
Chocolate! :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> That's okay. Need a caffeine boost? :wink:
> Chocolate! :thumbup:


Maybe chocolate. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

June,
Make a long chain. Longer than you need.
Work the pattern for the first row.
Then, You can undo any extra chains and when you pull on the yarn, it will lock in place.
If the chain is way too long, cut it back and undo the rest.
It will still lock in place.
This is what I do all the time. Even on a scarf or hat.
I do it all the time when I make afghans.
I hate when I finish the first row and come up one or two chains short.
This way, I don't have to worry about it.
You can do the first row and get and idea how wide it will be. Then just undo the extra chains when ever you have the time.
Dick


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

DickWorrall
That sounds like the perfect solution for those of us that hate to count, count again and recount long chains. I will be using this in the future
Is it possible to do this with knitting cast on's as well?
Karen


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

craft crazy said:


> DickWorrall
> That sounds like the perfect solution for those of us that hate to count, count again and recount long chains. I will be using this in the future
> Is it possible to do this with knitting cast on's as well?
> Karen


I would have to think about that. I don't knit.
Someone who knits should be able to answer that one very fast.
Dick


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Juneperk said:


> I see the Lacy says to chain 286. Could I chain 186 for it to come out right? Not good with figuring. 286 would be very wide.


Remember, it is going to end up with peaks and valleys, so it will not be as long as 286 in a straight row. I hope that makes sense to you, because I have made that mistake in the past and had to rip out a bunch of stitches as a result.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

DebbieRit said:


> I live with Amish neighbors and they do not use mirrors and no pictures taken. If you are fast enough to catch them off guard yes you can get pictures . But don't ask for a poise you won't get it. Unless like said in previous post they are shunned. Then they are in their own to do whatever. Amish people are amazing to me love their culture.


I also fnd the Amish and their culture amazing. They live the simple life


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

craft crazy said:


> DickWorrall
> That sounds like the perfect solution for those of us that hate to count, count again and recount long chains. I will be using this in the future
> Is it possible to do this with knitting cast on's as well?
> Karen


Before I see this, I recounted 286 sts.  In black, mind you.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Clancy P said:


> Remember, it is going to end up with peaks and valleys, so it will not be as long as 286 in a straight row. I hope that makes sense to you, because I have made that mistake in the past and had to rip out a bunch of stitches as a result.


Yes, that was brought to my attention because I forgot about that. Thanks Clancy P.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank goodness for a guy! heee


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> Is this the right one?
> Lacy Chevron
> by Mary F. Strecker
> Published in
> ...


In case you all haven't seen it, this one afghan is on Ravelry for 4.99 download instead of the 9.99 Ebook from leasure arts.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> In case you all haven't seen it, this one afghan is on Ravelry for 4.99 download instead of the 9.99 Ebook from leasure arts.


Ravelry does Not sell it. They direct you to here ....
Yes you can purchase the pattern alone (ePattern) through Leisure Arts ...
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/lacy-chevron-epattern.html


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Ravelry does Not sell it. They direct you to here ....
> Yes you can purchase the pattern alone (ePattern) through Leisure Arts ...
> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/lacy-chevron-epattern.html


Hi galaxycraft, just starting to do row 1. Been off to lunch with hubby. This my excuse and I'm sticking to it.  
Do you think there was a typo in 4th row down , where is says 
skip 3 , 2 dc in next ch, sk next 2 chs, ( 2dc in next ch.
There is NO ch 2 in between , like in the top part.
Or anyone else to answer this question.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Hi galaxycraft, just starting to do row 1. Been off to lunch with hubby. This my excuse and I'm sticking to it.
> Do you think there was a typo in 4th row down , where is says
> skip 3 , 2 dc in next ch, sk next 2 chs, ( 2dc in next ch.
> There is NO ch 2 in between , like in the top part.
> Or anyone else to answer this question.


I don't see those instructions in Row 1.
Are you before or after where is says *Shell Made*?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I don't see those instructions in Row 1.
> Are you before or after where is says *Shell Made]/b]?*


*

After shell, 2 rows under that. No ch 2 , just before the (*


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> After shell, 2 rows under that. No ch 2 , just before the (


This how the pattern reads in my book ... 
Row 1: Dc in 3rd chain from hook, ch2, skip next 3 chs, 2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs, 
** T* (2dc, ch2, 2dc) in next ch *(Shell Made)*, ch2, skip next 3 chs, 2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs *T*, 
2dc in next ch, skip next 2 chs, (2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs) twice,
Repeat from *** 13 times more,
then repeat from *T* to *T* once,
dc in last 2 chs: ~~ 15 shells.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Row 1: Dc in 3rd chain from hook, ch2, skip next 3 chs, 2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs,
> ** T* (2dc, ch2, 2dc) in next ch *(Shell Made)*, ch2, skip next 3 chs, 2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs *T*,
> 2dc in next ch, ( here) skip next 2 chs, (2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs) twice,
> Repeat from * 13 times more,
> ...


4 rows up where I made the word Here. No ch 2 like in other places.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> 5 rows up where I made the word Here. No ch 2 like in other places.


Ah, now I see what you are saying.  
That is all part of the repeat.
* T (2dc, ch2, 2dc) in next ch (Shell Made), ch2, skip next 3 chs, 2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs T,
2dc in next ch, *(Here)* skip next 2 chs, (2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs) twice,
Then you will Repeat from * 13 times more across the row.
Then finish with the final repeat to get you to the 15 shells made.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Ah, now I see what you are saying.
> That is all part of the repeat.
> * T (2dc, ch2, 2dc) in next ch (Shell Made), ch2, skip next 3 chs, 2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs T,
> 2dc in next ch, *(Here)* skip next 2 chs, (2dc in next ch, ch2, skip next 3 chs) twice,
> ...


Ok, thanks. I had this shape ^ instead of this l l as DC. that's 2 dc leaning like a tepe.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Ok, thanks. I had this shape ^ instead of this l l as DC. that's 2 dc leaning like a tepe.


Hopefully we have you back on track.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Hopefully we have you back on track.


 It may not of been a big problem but was just wondering.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

June I can not wait to see this when you get going. . Lots of great help from dear kp folks.. I just went to the crochetuncut.com site found a pattern to check it out. Looks tricky for me to figure it out.. I'll have to do a few practice pieces. And see if I can get it figured out..


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> June I can not wait to see this when you get going. . Lots of great help from dear kp folks.. I just went to the crochetuncut.com site found a pattern to check it out. Looks tricky for me to figure it out.. I'll have to do a few practice pieces. And see if I can get it figured out..


I saw that one too but I decided to do the Lacy Chevron one. 
I didn't get far on it tonight. My daughter came in and watched TV with me and I knew I wouldn't be able to concentrate. 
Working on a baby one when company comes ( family).


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Juneperk said:


> I saw that one too but I decided to do the Lacy Chevron one.
> I didn't get far on it tonight. My daughter came in and watched TV with me and I knew I wouldn't be able to concentrate.
> Working on a baby one when company comes ( family).


I'm just not seeing a difference. I'm only looking at pictures not patterns.. what is the difference that I'm not seeing? I'm having a senior moment. Heck I couldn't even get back on the crochetuncut site the second time had to use my phone.. one of thoses days..

Glad you can work on other projects when you have cmpany. I can sometimes.

Are you hearing all the wonderful sounds of the the water birds? Have a wonderful night!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> I'm just not seeing a difference. I'm only looking at pictures not patterns.. what is the difference that I'm not seeing? I'm having a senior moment. Heck I couldn't even get back on the crochetuncut site the second time had to use my phone.. one of thoses days..
> 
> Glad you can work on other projects when you have cmpany. I can sometimes.
> 
> Are you hearing all the wonderful sounds of the the water birds? Have a wonderful night!


I saw the crochetuncut site and it was more complicated. 
Cool out tonight. Don't hear any birds or frogs.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Return to Amish is on TLC now if you want to view it.

Sunday night on TLC will be their new one at 9 or 10 PM.


----------



## kaathy (Jun 4, 2014)

How can I get the pattern for the crochet afghan Mary did I just love it. I do crochet but not sure how to do that pattern please help me Thank You Kathy


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

kaathy said:


> How can I get the pattern for the crochet afghan Mary did I just love it. I do crochet but not sure how to do that pattern please help me Thank You Kathy


Go on line and type in Lacy Chevron. Or check on ebay.


----------



## kaathy (Jun 4, 2014)

How can I get Marys pattern for this blanket?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

June.. I just saw her beautiful afghans.. amazing! Thanks for letting me know. That it was on. I've never seen the show before. Thank you. Mary


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

As far as I know, we never was told the name of the pattern that Mary used but it looks a lot like some we have found on the internet.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Ravelry has several free crochet afghans that look a lot like this pattern. All I did is Search for Free Crochet Chevron Afghans and a bunch came up.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I e-mail the company to see if there were another way to get the pattern instead of e-book. Here is the reply:

Thank you for inquiring about our publications. At this time, this publication is out of print and is only available as an eBook. We are in the process of making older publications available as eBooks so our customer can still get the out of print publication.
You can find similar products on www.LeisureArts.com.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kaathy said:


> How can I get the pattern for the crochet afghan Mary did I just love it. I do crochet but not sure how to do that pattern please help me Thank You Kathy





kaathy said:


> How can I get Marys pattern for this blanket?





kittykatzmom said:


> I e-mail the company to see if there were another way to get the pattern instead of e-book. Here is the reply:...............


On Page 1 of this topic is the pattern info ---
Picture Only
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron
Name - - Lacy Chevron by Mary F. Strecker
In this booklet
*Afghan Parade -- Designed for Crochet - Leisure Arts Leaflet 335 ©1984 by Leisure Arts.* 
(I updated the E-Bay and Amazon Links)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leisure-Arts-335-Afghan-Parade-4-patterns-/221455514827?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item338fc6fccb
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/182-5598237-3073319?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Leisure+Arts+Afghan+Parade

Also available in *Crochet Fantasy Magazine #135, Winter 2000*
This is what the cover looks like -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/crochet-fantasy-magazine-135-winter-2000/patterns

Leisure Arts just put it into E-Book format $9.99 USD
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.htm

(Page 5 of this topic) Or you can purchase the pattern alone (ePattern) through Leisure Arts ...
$4.99 USD
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/lacy-chevron-epattern.html


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I was also looking for this pattern. It's the one on the back of the couch. I'm pretty sure this is the one.
http://www.citiusa.com/grannyripple.html


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

MissMagnolia said:


> I was also looking for this pattern. It's the one on the back of the couch. I'm pretty sure this is the one.
> http://www.citiusa.com/grannyripple.html


You can use that one. It uses 4 colors and I'm using 5 colors with the Lacy Chevron.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks save it.


----------



## kaathy (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank You I made a copy and yes it looks like it Kathy


----------



## Goober (Dec 2, 2013)

First of all I would like to tell you that all the afghans I have seen of yours are just beautiful!! When I saw the lacy chevron of yours I knew I had to make one. The pattern looked so familiar that I had to look through my umpteen patterns. Well, lo and behold I did have the Leisure Arts pamphlet and if you want a good laugh it was bought at K-Mart for $1.78. That really makes me feel my age-old. Anyway, I was wondering if you could answer a few questions for me.

1. I only have 5 different shades of yarn. Did you use 5 or 6 colors? I have approximately 20 0z. each of 5 colors and was hoping this would be enough.

2. How many patterns did you do or if you used 2 rows per color how many rows?

3. Did you just keep in pattern and use your first color to finish or did you reverse colors so both ends would be the same?

4. You said you did a reverse single crochet around the entire afghan. Did you also use the pattern finishing on the top and bottom before doing the reverse single crochet?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me. Please keep your posts coming. I look forward to seeing your beautiful work!

Goober


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Funny. I bought the e-pattern from leisure arts and they wanted me to do a review on their site. I haven't yet but wanted to say that I thought that the 4.99 was too expensive for one pattern! Which the instructions are black and white and it didnt cost them anything to mail.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> It's Lacy Chevron and there is two afghans in it, ,, one called Scrape and the other Planned".


Your blue one looks just like Mary's. Hers looks like it uses 5 colors like yours. I know you have posted pictures of both. It would be great if you posted a picture on here of yours and one of Mary's side by side.

How was the reunion?

Maggie


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> Funny. I bought the e-pattern from leisure arts and they wanted me to do a review on their site. I haven't yet but wanted to say that I thought that the 4.99 was too expensive for one pattern! Which the instructions are black and white and it didnt cost them anything to mail.


Your options ---
E-Book Download - Afghan Parade - $9.99 (4 designs) -- ($2.50 each pattern)
Two versions of the Lacy Chevron so actually 5 patterns - $2.00 each pattern.
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/afghan-parade-ebook.html

Lacy Chevron - Pattern Download Only - One pattern/2 versions (2 designs) $4.99 -- ($2.50 each pattern)
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/lacy-chevron-epattern.html

Afghan Parade - Leisure Arts #335 © 1984
E-Bay - $4.99 -- ($1.25 each pattern plus postage)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Afghan-Parade-Leisure-Arts-Pattern-Leaflet-335-/271572307245?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item3f3af88d2d


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Goober said:


> First of all I would like to tell you that all the afghans I have seen of yours are just beautiful!! When I saw the lacy chevron of yours I knew I had to make one. The pattern looked so familiar that I had to look through my umpteen patterns. Well, lo and behold I did have the Leisure Arts pamphlet and if you want a good laugh it was bought at K-Mart for $1.78. That really makes me feel my age-old. Anyway, I was wondering if you could answer a few questions for me.
> 
> 1. I only have 5 different shades of yarn. Did you use 5 or 6 colors? I have approximately 20 0z. each of 5 colors and was hoping this would be enough.
> 
> ...


 I like using 6 colors. I did 2 rows per colors and kept going until I liked the length. I ended with black on each end. I used just black for the edges in SC first then Reverse after.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

everyone:

check on my topic with youtube video: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-278323-1.html


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I like using 6 colors. I did 2 rows per colors and kept going until I liked the length. I ended with black on each end. I used just black for the edges in SC first then Reverse after.


Why did I think you used 5 colors? Did you on the blue one?

Maggie


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> Why did I think you used 5 colors? Did you on the blue one?
> 
> Maggie


I used 6 one red/pink one and 5 on blue one.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I used 6 one red/pink one and 5 on blue one.


Thanks. Both are beautiful.

Have things calmed down a bit? It is a gorgeous day here.

Maggie


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> If it is Mountain Mist I have the pattern copied and would be glad to share.


Don't let Galaxy see this, or you will get a lecture on copyrights


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Don't let Galaxy see this, or you will get a lecture on copyrights


:lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :XD: :XD: Knee slapping funny. :XD: :XD: :XD:

That was over on the very first page, and we are at page 7.
That comment was made on June 3, 2014. Today is August 10, 2014.
I have made many posts since page 1.
I am not taking the bait. Try as you may to stir the pot. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :XD: :XD: Knee slapping funny.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> Thanks. Both are beautiful.
> 
> Have things calmed down a bit? It is a gorgeous day here.
> 
> Maggie


Things almost slowed down. After we move home then we may go further down Maine to see an Aunt on hubby's side but the Wedding first on the 30th. Dance on the 16th. That is walking distances here at the lake.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

It is free download from Willow yarn called "Nightshade Ripple"


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

mimizz said:


> It is free download from Willow yarn called "Nightshade Ripple"


I got it ages ago but honestly I am sick of looking at it on the show so won't make it.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

There are 4 colors in the one she is doing


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

mimizz said:


> There are 4 colors in the one she is doing


You are thinking of doing another one arent' you? Ha ha.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Don't think so according to the pattern there are 4 colors listed. 1 dark, 1 med, 1 light, and white.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

mimizz said:


> Don't think so according to the pattern there are 4 colors listed. 1 dark, 1 med, 1 light, and white.


Is your limit three colors?

M.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

The one shown and the pattern on willow web site, shows 4 colors, but I would think if you wanted to do a scrap afghan with this pattern the number of colors would be endless, depending on how big your "stash" is. You could also put an extra color in as a lighter shade of whatever hues you are using, before doing the white, so that would be 4 shaded colors and white.
I am planning on making one with purple's. Have one to finish first, then on to this one.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Juneperk said:


> I have this but I have some pages missing. I have for the Scrape one and the planned one. Not sure on the directions and if one of them is the Amish one. I have the cover picture and page 1 and 2.


It is the lacy chevron pattern pattern from leisure arts. The only difference between the scrap and planned is that the planned has a definite repeat pattern, you can do as many colors as you want just keep the same sequence. The scrap Afghan is random colors, does not have to have a sequence, just whatever colors you have. It is a random color pattern. The pattern instructions are the same for both.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> It is the lacy chevron pattern pattern from leisure arts. The only difference between the scrap and planned is that the planned has a definite repeat pattern, you can do as many colors as you want just keep the same sequence. The scrap Afghan is random colors, does not have to have a sequence, just whatever colors you have. It is a random color pattern. The pattern instructions are the same for both.


Thanks June but I won't be making this afghan. I always look forward to seeing yours though.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

mimizz said:


> It is free download from Willow yarn called "Nightshade Ripple"


Off topic, but this sounds like something I drank in college years ago.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

DanielS said:


> Off topic, but this sounds like something I drank in college years ago.[/quote
> 
> Ha ha. I remember drinking Ripple and Cold Duck, too much of each, and getting sick as a dog! Ah youth!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Thanks - The other girls found it. I can wait to start. I have tons of yarn.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Boy, Am I behind the times :sm13: I just started to watch the Amish show. Love it. Love the afghan on her couch. You are so great, I love the blue shades and the other one in purple. Thanks again


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Well I must be behind the times. I just started watching the show and I love the afghan


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

No I won't be buying it when I can get it for free.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

JunePerk and I were private messaging about Return to Amish and her latest afghan and I don't know how it got onto this thread but I have been going back and forth still thinking I was talking to June. Weird!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

craft crazy said:


> DickWorrall
> That sounds like the perfect solution for those of us that hate to count, count again and recount long chains. I will be using this in the future
> Is it possible to do this with knitting cast on's as well?
> Karen


If you want to do it for knitting you do the long tail cast on using 2 balls of yarn. :


----------



## jacecmiller (Dec 23, 2016)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/67/1b/96/671b963f8118c64e66686f8eda0606a3.jpg

This may be the pattern I found online


----------



## SophieW46 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

